# Dried food recommendations please !



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I feed orijen and my dogs love it. The only draw back is how expensive it is for us. It is the most expensive food here. 
We pay 22$ for five pounds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has the lamb BH (bad hair day) she enjoys that. Im thinking of switching them over to completely grain free when Nina moves to adult and transition them together. Lola has loved her bad hair day and never seems to get bored of it. Plus her skin and coat is amazing.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Laine (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

Just thought I would put in a word for Millie's Wolfheart. They are a family run business based in Yorkshire. All their food is grain free and has a high meat content. Our pup is 16 weeks old and changed over from the food his breeder had used with no difficulty at all - and very quickly. We are currently feeding him the 'Riverside mix' which is £39.99 for a 12kg bag (no extra cost for delivery and a super efficient service). Their website is informative but if you phone them and ask for advice they are extremely knowledgeable and helpful and you don't feel any pressure to buy. 'Which' magazine gave them almost full marks in their survey of dog foods which I think is second only to Orijen. I really can't fault them - oh and our pup wolfs his food down (no pun intended). I don't know why they aren't more well known, perhaps because they are a small company and haven't got the advertising budget of others. Anyway, I would certainly recommend them.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

We changed from Puppy days to Tender loving Care and although Darcie would never be fussed about her food before she now eats all her food as loves it! Would recommend it! Going to try her on bad hair day next!

Bless can just picture Coco laying on the floor upside down with a full belly - little tinker x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, Dudley has BH - Lamb (Bad Hair day), when we changed from puppy days I did try the other adult flavours but he seemed to enjoy this best (and bonus if it is good for his coat), I will look at Millies though as it sounds good, I would like to try the grain free BH but it costs so much more and so far Dudley is doing fine on the standard BH food, I did wonder if it would be ok to buy a smaller bag and put maybe 20% grain free, keeping costs down but maybe improving the quality a little.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a good idea.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

, I'm going to ask for a tester bag


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Orijen is the only food that has ever given my two the runs. Mine are raw fed but Canagan is the only dried food I ever give them. It is a very healthy, all natural and grain free. It never upsets their tummies and goes well with a raw fed diet. It's British, great for travel and kennels and a 2kg bag last me ages. Their Country Game is the favourite.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Interestingly further down the list, Barking Heads grain free is £1.13  and Lily's kitchen grain free £1.26. So Orijen is a much cheaper grain free option......

I never knew that! Did you, DB1?

X[/QUOTE]

Well I know they always try and break it down to how much a day different food costs but I would probably have to feed each food for a month or so before I could really compare as Dudley rarely has the recommended amount, I just go by how he looks and feels and I keep meaning to work out an average days amount to calculate the cost but still haven't got around to it!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

And she loads


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Orijen is the only food that has ever given my two the runs. Mine are raw fed but Canagan is the only dried food I ever give them. It is a very healthy, all natural and grain free. It never upsets their tummies and goes well with a raw fed diet. It's British, great for travel and kennels and a 2kg bag last me ages. Their Country Game is the favourite.



That's interesting, I will look at Canaan too. Thank you x


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I have just ordered Acana grasslands for Summer, I wanted to go grain free, so hopefully Summer will like it.


----------

